# Warf Bow



## fish30523 (Apr 9, 2013)

Orderd my warf riser should be here soon will post pics soon can't wait


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 10, 2013)

Good deal.
What model?
Who has done, is dong the conversion?

What kind of limbs are you thinking of putting on this riser?


----------



## fish30523 (Apr 11, 2013)

It's a CSS Compound bow riser. I am going to attempt the conversion. I'm gonna use Samic Limbs. tracking says it will be here today.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds goods. Keep us posted on the build and take pictures. I would like to see a warf build thread. I bought my buddy a Bear Black Bear compund that he said he was gonna warf. It's still sitting in the shop. Maybe a build along will inspire him to get on with it.


----------



## frankwright (Apr 11, 2013)

I have always had a curiosity about a warf bow too. I remember seeing one a good many years ago that was being used in a recurve type competition and it was a new concept to me.


----------



## fish30523 (Apr 11, 2013)

Raw and ready for transformation


----------



## fish30523 (Apr 11, 2013)

Complete Warf painted the riser and the quickee quiver limbs are off a samick sage 50# @ 28"


----------



## bronco611 (Apr 11, 2013)

I like it a lot! How does it shoot? Is there any hand shock or is it loud?


----------



## fish30523 (Apr 12, 2013)

shoots great I was very impressed! It is a little louder than my samick sage but I think I will put some cat whiskers on it instead of those bow jax. I think it picked up a pound or two by the angle of the riser because it is faster than my sage that has the same limbs.


----------



## Skunkhound (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks pretty cool. Nice job.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Apr 12, 2013)

Good looking bow. Did you have to make adapter plates or did the limbs bolt right up.


----------

